# Totally adorable fledgling



## VioletBird (May 27, 2020)

Hi there! 

We're in east London, UK. We found this sweetheart while doing a socially distant queue (there are upsides!) I noticed her squeaking and she was hiding on the floor in a doorway very scared, with a slight limp wing (she had full movement but it was hanging very low). A man in the shop next door said she'd been there for over 24 hours and had survived the night from the foxes hiding behind the shutters. 

We haven't done any feral pigeon rehab before, but my mum rescued birds when I was younger and my partner has taken care of homing pigeons and aviaries. The advice in these forums has also been really really helpful - thank you. 

I did try calling London Pigeon Rescue but had no response (I'm sure they must be swamped and it's a tough time for everyone at the moment). She's now doing really well (as you can see in the photo!). She's eating and drinking fine and her poo seems really good. She's been stretching and flapping lots and her wing already seems to be in a better position - so I'm hoping it was just bruised. 

Apart from showing her off (!), the thing I wanted to ask about is that since about 5 minutes after picking her up and my partner holding her in the car, she's been totally attached to us. She will go into a 'nest' in her box to sleep, and she's happy feeding, but she wants to be close to me or my partner all the time. She's using her stronger wings to be able to come sit on our laps/arms whenever she can. If I sit down she will sort of throw a tantrum until I pick her up and will come sit next to me and nestle into my leg on the sofa. Is this normal for a feral fledgling?! Is it about warmth? (the weather is good and it's HOT at our place) Is she lonely? I've known many pet birds less affectionate! 

We assumed we would keep her until she was strong and healthy and then let her go into a nearby flock - but have we accidentally bonded too closely? Will she get bored of us and want to join other pigeons? I would be tempted to build an aviary but we live on a canal boat and have to move every two weeks so it's not possible to keep her outside (currently letting her wander around indoors and encourage her to fly as she gets to that stage). Is it best to find her a wildlife centre or somewhere she can be with other pigeons to be released? 

We do really love her already! But don't want to be domesticating feral pigeons if they can live happily in the wild. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you keep him for a while, he may not fit into a feral pigeon flock. He wont have survival skills. Our first pigeon was a rescued feral who became our dearest love. Pigeons dont have to live free.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Very cute! Just keep her, life out there is so hard for a pigeon. Get her a decent size cage that will be her "home" and let her out whenever you are around. I guess you have a new pet now.


----------



## VioletBird (May 27, 2020)

Thanks both! 

We're doing really well except she's making working from home quite challenging! (but loads more fun) 

Looking forward to learning lots more.


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi there she is adorable you're in for a great deal of fun pigeons really can make excellent pets you might find as she gets older she might become slightly aggressive but don't worry this is perfectly normal my little fella is just the same. in a flash they can change back to being the sweetest and gentlest little thing it's funny how they seem to know that you're helping them and they respond to that that's so cool.


----------



## VioletBird (May 27, 2020)

Thanks Spencer - we've had a few wing slaps already (especially with the anti-mite spray and cans of drink which are her least favourite things!) She also hates it if we have to take her off our laps or shoulders at the moment but is doing very well. She gets excited at the word 'peas' and has adopted my favourite blanket (to my slight dismay).


----------



## Spencer (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi there what a lovely picture so she is wing slapping already is she my Peter does it when he can't get his own way and boy do they have some power in them little wings just be careful when she's round your face could really cause a serious eye injury feisty little things when they want to be aren't they .


----------

